
Introducing /run - rpledge
http://lwn.net/Articles/436012/
======
CoffeeDregs
Nice. I'm happy our Linux overlords are so sensible.

Also!: /run/flame_war @
[http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.redhat.fedora.devel/1469...](http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.redhat.fedora.devel/146976)

~~~
jbyers
The fifth response (by gmane's sorting) says it's a "crack ridden idea" and
acuses the authors of raping the standard. So, yeah, flame on.

~~~
adimitrov
I love Lennart Poettering's (the OP) response:

"Die Wahl Deiner Worte adelt wahrlich Deine Gedanken"

It's German and actually really difficult to translate. I'll give it a shot:
"Your choice of words truly ennobles your thoughts."

<3

I can't understand people like Ralf Corsepius.

~~~
eru
Your translation is quite literal. I wonder whether we can find a more
idiomatic one.

~~~
drats
I like the translation just fine, but perhaps one of the following:

"the words you elect to use perfectly reflect you and your views"

"the words you elect to use bring respect to your views"

"the words you choose to use can't fail to enthuse those who muse on your
views"

The last one has lost a smidgen of German stoicism (does "Grüne Eier und
Schinken von Herr Doktor Süss" even exist?) though I think...

~~~
eru
"The words you choose to use can't fail to enthuse those who muse on your
views." is great.

I'd like to read (or write) "Grüne Eier und Schinken von Herrn Doktor Süss".
(I changed Herr to Herrn.)

------
sagarun
Sensible approach from Lennart and the whole systemD folks. If you are
wondering who lennart is, He is one of the creator of pulse audio and known
for sending out an alternative kernel speedup patch
[http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/alternative-to-200-lines-
kern...](http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/alternative-to-200-lines-kernel-
patch.html)

------
aphyr
I've always wondered about the difference in lifecycle between /var/lock,
/var/run, and other /vars. Happy that we've decided to make things simpler and
easier to understand.

~~~
seiji
Long-form version: <http://pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html>

Short-form version:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard>

------
zokier
Quite nice to see that different distros cooperate to keep certain thing
coherent between the systems.

~~~
zcid
I strongly agree.

And while it would have been nice to update the standard prior to this change,
in practice that would ensure that the change didn't happen for a long time,
if ever. By having most of the major distros in on this we can be assured a
quick adoption of the fix and hopefully a an update to the FHS.

Keeping in line with standards and specifications is extremely important to
prevent fragmentation of the Linux ecosystem, but allowing those same
documents to hold back [legitimate] progress is nothing more than foolish.

------
ascendant
TL;DR summary: Hey, there's this problem that has been solved in a nonstandard
way for too long. Here is a solution that all the major distro's have agreed
on

Unwashed masses: Hooray!

Random angry neckbeards: YOU ARE CRACK ADDICTED RAPISTS

~~~
neckbeard
I said no such thing.

------
dexen
What a joke. Thie filesystem hierary wasn't complex enough for him?

 _> /var/run otoh is only available very late at boot, since /var might reside
on a separate file system_

he forgot to mention that this is a non-standard, specialized setup. In normal
case, /var is on the root partition.

~~~
kragen
> he forgot to mention that this is a non-standard, specialized setup. In
> normal case, /var is on the root partition.

Specialized it may be, but nonstandard it is not; the entire reason for /var
to exist as a separate directory is so that it can be mounted from a local
disk in cases where your root partition and /usr are NFS-mounted or otherwise
read-only or shared between multiple machines.

It seems to me that moving /var/run to /run simplifies the filesystem
"hierary" rather than making it more complex.

~~~
nwmcsween
To add to this hypocrisy systemd doesn't allow /usr to be on a separate
partition.

~~~
JoshTriplett
Can you suggest a single use case for putting /usr on a separate partition
that wouldn't work far better without? Sharing /usr across the network makes
no sense, since its contents need to come from the same packages and versions
as /.

~~~
logic
A homogeneous environment that doesn't have formal package management is the
only use case I can envision.

It was a good idea back in the SunOS days (and it's probably still workable to
a limited extent for the BSDs, and perhaps folks like Gentoo) when local
storage wasn't as plentiful as it is today, but I think we've safely moved on
at this point.

~~~
koenigdavidmj
On modern Solaris systems, isn't /bin a symlink to /usr/bin anyway? Kind of
shoots down the old reasoning that /bin has the absolute minimum to get a
broken system fixed, and /usr/bin has everything else.

